
The history of Cracker Jack prizes (2016) - dcminter
https://www.antiquetrader.com/collectibles/cracker-jack-prize-collecting-treat-for-ages
======
FiddlerClamp
Surprisingly, no mention of Cracker Jack's 3D lenticular images, which I
remember as common in the 70s and 80s.

I'd imagine any kid from back then got at least one 3D photo of a gopher
standing on its hind legs, with the admonition from other kids to squeeze the
sides of the lenticular photo inwards so that the paper curved concave, to
improve the 3D effect.

(Or maybe it was a marmot:
[https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/doEAAOSwFpVbV73H/s-l1600.jpg](https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/doEAAOSwFpVbV73H/s-l1600.jpg))

------
bencollier49
No mention of cabbages?

~~~
walshemj
And a "Cracker Jack Pencil" :-)

For those of us from the UK of a certain age Cracker Jack was a kids tv show
that ran on Fridays.

